# The Shed project continues



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally cooled down here to our normal temp in the 80's; so I'm continuing on with my shed redo project.

I pulled everything out of the shed today, and dismantled the crap built in work bench that was in it.

Going to install the insulation in the walls and ceiling and use OSB for the walls and ceiling instead of drywall.

I'll rebuild the workbench, and install a nice wood rack, and other storage features to keep it better organized.

I ran power to it the other day so I now have lights and a couple of outlets out there if I need them.

This will be basically my wood storage, and garden tool storage location.

Next year I'm going to put an addition on the back side of it as a garage for the riding mower, so I can get it out of the shop.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Three Cheers, you are on the way ,Danny, keep us up to date.
Herb


----------



## toto (Jun 13, 2015)

warmed up hear in Salford England to 52 anymore and i will get sunstroke.Love the shed good job nearly the size of my house


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

toto said:


> warmed up hear in Salford England to 52 anymore and i will get sunstroke.Love the shed good job nearly the size of my house


I wish I had your weather. I can't stand the heat. It's just great at about 18C.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

thomas1389 said:


> I wish I had your weather. I can't stand the heat. It's just great at about 18C.


I'm with you . 18C is a great temperature.

Great looking shed Danny


----------



## PriscillaCNewman (Aug 18, 2016)

Great man


----------

